# Ford Transit LWB - Colour Restoration & Scottish Banter!



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Okay - this isn't going to be your typical detailing writeup from me. This detail was done for fun, a chance for a group of us to get together and detail something a wee bit different for enjoyment, and to share some cracking banter with a bunch of mates. So take the writeup in the fun with which its intended - we had a lot of fun on the day!! 

This story will be told by pictures 

First off, lets meet the team!!

*Alex C*









*Alex E*









*Kara*









*Davy*









*Gordon*









*Dave*









So what is the subject of our challenge?! This!









































































It seemed to be growing....










:lol::lol::lol:

Okay - thats the team, thats the challenge! Lets get down to business...

Traditionally, we will start off with the wheels and arches.














































Check out the mud from the arches :lol:





































Once the wheels are arches were cleaned out, we set to work with Meguiars APC cleaning the plastics, badges, and around all areas which appeared to be supporting biological experiemnts.... :doublesho

Gordon got stuck in...










Davy went for gloves first 



















We all mucked in here 










Killing the growths...










Some real muck around the door slide...










Every gap had to be cleaned and we all mucked in 




























A quick exectuive meeting to discuss how to tackle the roof...










It was a mess!! Check out the green at the back :lol:










O-ring failure on the foam lance resulted in a drenched KG!!



















The foam didn't work on the roof!










Davy tried again though!










While we enjoyed the sun...



















There was no other choice - we drew straws for who was going onto the roof - hard luck Davy and Gordon!! Out with wooden tressels on the roof rack and away they went 










They were enjoying it really!!



















APC and brushes doing the work...




























They had a good view on the rest of us!



















Check out the careful use of the two bucket wash method 










The clay was hilarious - about one square foot gave this...










All cleaned, detarred, decontaminated and this is what we are left with...









































































At this stage... we fired up the BBQ and chilled out! :lol::lol:

Back to work, and good old Meguiars #105 by rotary was turning around the paint nicely 



















Refining was carried out using Meguiars #205.

Work in progress 





































Making progress...



















The results on the paintwork after polishing:
































































Its not perfect, some RDS remain - but given the trasnformation being achieved in a day, we were pretty pleased with this on the timescale  We still had to polish the roof though, and it was my turn to join Gordon - thats if I could make it on to the roof!! :lol::lol:










I made it though :lol:










Making a differnece...










Cara set to work on the interior, complete with face mask!!










And check this out - for a "quick once over" with the Tornador, I reckon this is mightily impressive considering how it started!!





































In the end, we protected the paintwork with Duragloss 111. Standing back, at midnight, we admired what we had achieved as a group today... yeah, its not perfect, still some RDS in the paint. But perfection was not the aim - the aim was to enjoy the day, enjoy the banter and make the owner happy. Given the owner's response was "Holy ****!" I think we succeeded! Not bad for a day's teamwork though, I think you'll agree...














































Note, we did do the roof!



















And more...
































































(Trim with Bumper Care, tyres with New Look Trim Gel  Glass with Stoner).

At the end of the day, time to fire the barbee back up, and chill out for a couple of hours...




























We hope you enjoyed a slightly different style of detailing writeup  ... As said at the start, see this as a group of us chilling out and having fun, and getting some good results on a vehicle you wouldn't normally expect to see detailed!

Enjoy :thumb::thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

cracking work guys - some serious dirt in them panel gaps:doublesho


----------



## adam87 (Dec 11, 2008)

Top write up yet again! 

Great turn around, love the results. You guys done good!


----------



## Streeto (Apr 3, 2008)

the rims wanted hammeriting, but otherwise good work!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

le cordon bleu chef caledonia:


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Jees, what a challenge, great work there chaps.

I will be joining soon, I promise


----------



## qwertyuiop (Jul 3, 2009)

There should be more of these "sheds" polished, you see a complete transformation.... not like "valeting" a new ferrari is it? just think it could be a whole new section of "POLISHED T**DS":lol:


----------



## dw0510 (Oct 22, 2006)

Nice job on a big'un!


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

EPIC day - it was seriously hard going due to the height but well worth it in the end!

cheers for a cracking day guys!

Davy :thumb:


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

awesome stuff Dave! and amazing results as always.


----------



## MrLOL (Feb 23, 2007)

excellent write up !


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

fiestadetailer said:


> le cordon bleu chef caledonia:


Don't worry Kev. All I need is Alex c and Alex E to sign in and I can breath a sigh of relief that I have not killed anyone off. :newbie: You know. :lol:

On a side note I want to wish Alex E all the best in his new venture as a detailer out in Romania. All the best M8 and I hope your dream works out.

As for the rest of the motley crew. We will have to do this again. Maybe next year. :lol: Only joking.

Fantastic day of laughs and everyone fell into place. Plenty to do and there was not shortage of offers.

Still can believe the owner look on his face. He must have walked around the van at least 10 times.

Thanks Guys and of coarse Kara. Sorry for the pick. But I know you will get me back.

Gordon.


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

Love it


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

Nice work guys :buffer: :thumb:


----------



## wfenix (May 13, 2007)

Love seeing these type of turnarounds, great work chaps.


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

nice new PW Dave! Looked like an awesome day! Where's my invite?!!


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

Great work guys, what a turnaround!!

That interior looked absolutely disgusting..


----------



## noop (Jan 5, 2007)

Looks like you have taken years off the van!


----------



## RyanJon (Feb 18, 2009)

great turnaround there

You've inspired me to have a go at my transit now!!



> just think it could be a whole new section of "POLISHED T**DS"


Now theres an idea!!


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

go for it!

very rewarding indeed!

was suprised at Kara lasting the full 14hrs!!! shes usually nagging at me to go to sleep!

:lol:


----------



## ShineyHelmet (Jul 27, 2009)

brilliant


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

caledonia said:


> Don't worry Kev. All I need is Alex c and Alex E to sign in and I can breath a sigh of relief that I have not killed anyone off. :newbie: You know. :lol:
> 
> On a side note I want to wish Alex E all the best in his new venture as a detailer out in Romania. All the best M8 and I hope your dream works out.


Oh no! Let him live , his the only passionate pro detailer we have :thumb:

Grea work guys, some serious muck on there.


----------



## wreckmaster (Mar 29, 2009)

What a great turnaround Love this out of the ordinary jobs:buffer:


----------



## alx_chung (Aug 13, 2006)

badly_dubbed said:


> EPIC day - it was seriously hard going due to the height but well worth it in the end!
> 
> cheers for a cracking day guys!
> 
> Davy :thumb:


I like your Short Wheelbase Transit van 
It was a fun but hard day but the company and the banter more than made up for it.
It was quite funny when the owner said that he watered a bit of the moss every week 
Still alive Gordon but my arms feel dead at the moment. 
So what is this weeks challenge? A Trabant?? :lol:
Alex


----------



## gj777 (Feb 16, 2008)

This really is an entertaining post to read! Terrific work.:thumb:


----------



## LJB (Dec 28, 2008)

Excellent finish guys


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

nice one. shiniest van in the country now


----------



## Saqib200 (May 13, 2008)

Epic stuff, shows true dedication - esp when correcting the roof. Not sure if i'd have gone that far. Nice result at the end.


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

THIS is what I think detailing is all about.. Forget the lambo's and the Strykers. Gimme a knackered Transit any day!


----------



## Jody 4444 (Mar 12, 2009)

Great read and top work :thumb:


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Brilliant work guys and gal 

Did you work round the roof bars or were they removed while the work was being carried out?, and would have liked to have seen the seats after they were cleaned too.


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Great write up, a great job guys :thumb:


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

MadOnVaux! said:


> Brilliant work guys and gal
> 
> Did you work round the roof bars or were they removed while the work was being carried out?, and would have liked to have seen the seats after they were cleaned too.


hardcored it and worked around them :lol:

to be fair the seats had little change, full of sillicone and caulk etc so they just got a quick blast with the tornador


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Fantastic turn around there - looks like fun was had :thumb:


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Great turnaround guys and girl, I enjoyed reading that, a real transformation! :thumb:

Alex


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

EliteCarCare said:


> Great turnaround guys and girl, I enjoyed reading that, a real transformation! :thumb:
> 
> Alex


aye, and now all my mf's are red!!

hence the order today :lol: :lol:


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

badly_dubbed said:


> aye, and now all my mf's are red!!
> 
> hence the order today :lol: :lol:


Hope you bought the Eurrow one then.
Mine cleaned up perfectly again.
Great towel. :thumb:



















Gordon.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

That looked like fun! :lol:

Well done to all! :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## eurodub (Mar 24, 2009)

Excellent Job, and looked like a good day....:thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

caledonia said:


> Don't worry Kev. All I need is Alex c and Alex E to sign in and I can breath a sigh of relief that I have not killed anyone off. :newbie: You know. :lol:
> 
> On a side note I want to wish Alex E all the best in his new venture as a detailer out in Romania. All the best M8 and I hope your dream works out.
> 
> ...


:lol:


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

caledonia said:


> Hope you bought the Eurrow one then.
> Mine cleaned up perfectly again.
> Great towel. :thumb:
> 
> ...


i did indeed buy new eurow ones  the red ones have cleaned well but i got more anyway - another 23 of them :lol:


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

haha good effort guys & gal. And may i add, the latter, Kara/Cara..... is quite cute


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

indeed she is  lucky me


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

LOL!! That was simply awesome.

Looks fan-bloody-tastic!!


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

Lucky indeed! And she even joins in your detailing:thumb:


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

rtjc said:


> Lucky indeed! And she even joins in your detailing:thumb:


sure does  she loves a bit detailing banter 

and she lets me buy what i want too! :lol:


----------



## Aimez (Apr 25, 2009)

Well done guys looks like you had a great time, come do our technicians breakdown vans covered in grease and brake dust!


----------



## Fin2982 (Feb 20, 2009)

Had to have a laugh on the roof cleaning.....last time I did a white van at a mains dealer we had 4lads working on a minibus 2 stood on the edges of a skip....1 on the shoulders of another on the other side.....about only time I was happy to use a brush!!


----------



## alx_chung (Aug 13, 2006)

badly_dubbed said:


> sure does  she loves a bit detailing banter
> 
> and she lets me buy what i want too! :lol:


But remember you have 4 weeks till ED38 so you get :buffer::buffer: on the Polo GTI!! 
Alex


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

whos the fine young ladieeee?? 

You should have got some silver paint on the wheels to freshen them up teee hee 

Love the write up thoug Dave....made me smile!!


----------



## Aimez (Apr 25, 2009)

nice to see another girly there too must add, thanks for link to this Alex my detailing guru!


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

alx_chung said:


> But remember you have 4 weeks till ED38 so you get :buffer::buffer: on the Polo GTI!!
> Alex


Lupo GTi :thumb:

it shall be done shortly i think :lol:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Davy you mug shot is so funny.Putting the glove on:lol:Its like "Right Sir"


----------



## alx_chung (Aug 13, 2006)

badly_dubbed said:


> Lupo GTi :thumb:
> 
> it shall be done shortly i think :lol:


Brain wasn't working I was thinking Lupo and typed Polo....its still VAG 
Alex


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

RosswithaOCD said:


> Davy you mug shot is so funny.Putting the glove on:lol:Its like "Right Sir"


cmon, they were for the arches..... :tumbleweed:

honest...:lol:


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

badly_dubbed said:


> cmon, they were for the arches..... :tumbleweed:
> 
> honest...:lol:


Tell that to Dave. :lol:










Gordon


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

oh god lol

thats not right :lol:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

badly_dubbed said:


> Lupo GTi :thumb:
> 
> it shall be done shortly i think :lol:


Cool wee dub! :thumb:


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

yup its not bad! excuse the poverty spec rims,theyre a right mess!

usually seen in this guise:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

I thought I recognised the BZT plate! 

Photo from UD this year?

Alan W


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

it is, it is


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Sorry to go OT guys! 

At least it's keeping the Thread bumped up! :lol:

Alan W


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

Kara said:


> Hey guys, had an absolutely fantastic day with you lot.
> cracking banter. didnt think id last the whole day but i did!! Made it into work...JUST :wall:
> Was scary stuff using the DA but im so glad you threw me into the deep end!
> 
> ...


Kara :wave:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

caledonia said:


> Tell that to Dave. :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha ha thats it:lol::lol:


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

haha....looks like a crazy day. well done guys, it seems you did get some work done too!


----------



## Aimez (Apr 25, 2009)

badly_dubbed said:


> yup its not bad! excuse the poverty spec rims,theyre a right mess!
> 
> usually seen in this guise:


lovely looking Lupo will look for you at Edition then!


----------



## RRobert (Aug 10, 2007)

you guys did that for fun ?
:tumbleweed:


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

xpressvalet said:


> you guys did that for fun ?
> :tumbleweed:


I am afraid so Robert. Its not all about the money you know. :thumb:
But we are no different than any other guys, where we would never dream of asking our other halfs for money after some fun also. :lol:

Gordon.


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

cracking work, a huge improvement.


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Top stuff , looks like you had a lot of fun and a great turnaround:thumb:


----------



## chief detail (May 18, 2009)

nice van i bet ur pleased


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

nice work there


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

I love reading threads like these, mix's it up a little.

Looks like great fun


----------



## Bass-Evolution (Aug 13, 2009)

How can people live with cars like this.... Thank God detailing was invented. Great work.


----------



## squashy1990 (Apr 14, 2009)

awesome, just plain awesome!


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Awesome :lol:


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

epic lmao! if they changed the wheels could be passed as a brand new van!!


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

Nice team effot!!

ATB
Nick


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Loved it the first time and love it again!!! the good old days of DW!!!!


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

:doublesho now thats an old thread :lol:

A great read though :thumb:


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Thats funny ..
And that Gordon chap, he is real funny ..

On a serious note, great turn around guys :thumb:..


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

Nice, looked like a great day, well done guys :thumb:


----------



## PootleFlump (Jan 1, 2006)

Holy thread resurection, how many of these peeps are still detailing? 1 or 2?


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Oooh, blast from the past here - that was a blast of a day! Other than Gordon, I'm not sure if anyone here is still detailing... I'm not, other than tinkering with my own cars, but then three years is a long time in detailing!


----------



## Chris0707 (Oct 26, 2011)

That's one hell of an enhancement, I have the itch to do this on a daily basis, what with being surrounded by fading post vans!


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Night and day. I think i may take back my offer to do my mate's van on my own.


----------



## sargent (Aug 25, 2009)

One of the most enjoyable reads i think! Well done guys


----------



## kcass (Aug 24, 2010)

what a transformation,top work to you all,looked a right laugh!!


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

brilliant work peeps thats come up real nice for a quick going over looks a lot better than when it started out.
great job and made a change from the norm thank you peeps.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic transformation:thumb:


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

Love it......


----------



## mjd (Dec 18, 2006)

An excellent team effort.
There should be be more of this group detailing. I'd definitely be up for joining a group of like minded OCD-ers and getting stuck in for a day


----------



## -Simon- (Oct 29, 2010)

Never spotted this before but what a great post!


----------

